# choosing an army, help with WE please



## murphy268 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey I’ve been reading the warhammer fantasy rulebook, have never played before but I’m looking at starting an army.
At first i wanted to go with wood elves although after looking at the dark elf crossbowmen both have 30" range the DE have strength 4 at full range but the glade guard only have strength 4 from close range plus the crossbowmen cost less points and have light armour.
 Am i missing something here, the more i read of the rules the less i understand the hype of glade guard being "the best archers in the game" ?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Glade guard can move and shoot. Also, IIRC, they don't suffer negative modifiers for moving and long range. That kind of maneuvrability is key on a wood elf list.

Then there's also the argument of semantics- technically the dark elves with crossbows wouldn't be archers, but are arbalesters, meaning that the two don't compete for the same title .


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

A) Wood Elves don't take negative mods for moving only.
B) The Dark elf Repeater crossbow is Str 3, has a 24" range, but is not move ir shoot, has multi-shot, and is AP.
Honestly I would not choose Wood Elves as a first army. They have taken an immense hit in 8th and have a much steeper learning curve than almost any other army. I'm afraid this may turn you against WFB unnecessarily.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark elves, are good as a starting army, they are a lot more forgiving than wood elves. Wood elves are more difficult to master. As there points cost is to high for the models.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dark Elves would be a good army to start with as they have a recently updated army book, and a good range of models. 
I will also throw in another option with High Elves. They have some of the best archers in the game especially with shadow warriors, and they have a fairly up to date army book and updated model range with plastic white lions and phoenix guard. I may be abit biased as they are the army I started with when they came in the starter boxed set with a horde of goblins.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I play WE and they are fun... but I wouldnt recommmend them as a first army; they are very tricky to get working.

DE are a much more standard army to play- sure they are tricky since they need to be self-supporting but they're asolid choice.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

with wood elves, i started them a week before 8th edition came out, so bad timing. but i either massacre my opponent, or get massacred. they're very much a glass cannon.

while i love wood elves infinitely more, dark elves are the better army book, they can even outshoot wood elves if you gear them the right way. plus they have heavy calvary, and other things the wood elves lack. I'd say go for dark elves for a beginner. but start the army you want to start, it's no fun playing an army you don't like.


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

Saw a few very competitive WE lists at 'ard boyz. Guy took 2 units of 8 treekin and 2 treemen along with a block of about 50 archers with his heroes in it. Just to give you an idea of a possible WE list.


----------

